# Solved: Cannot Connect to Wireless; isatap, WLAN AutoConfig



## tribomb (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey,

I am running Vista Ultimate, and my laptop is a HP Pavilion dv6305tx.

My laptop can no longer connect to wireless. (The wireless switch is on)

It is not detecting any wireless signals (Even though there is definately one; this laptop is connected it it).

In Device Manager under Network adapters 'isatap' is not working correctly;
"This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this decice. (Code 31)"
Microsoft, however, says that this is an ignorable issue.
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...-59a4a3324dae/

Also, under services WLAN AutoConfig has the Serveice status "Stopped"
I have tired to start it, but it comes up with an error message;

"Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer
Error 1067: The process termitated unexpectedly"

I have updated the BIOS and network adaptor drivers also.

I have also tried system restore.

I have tried disabling IPV6 aswell.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the WLAN AutoConfig stopping is clearly a problem.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

See if the *WLAN AutoConfig* still stops.


----------



## tribomb (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for replying.

When i typed 'netsh winsock reset catalog' it said:

"The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: DOT3CFG.DLL.
The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: WLANCFG.DLL.

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
Must restart to complete the reset."

When I typed reset for ipv4 it couldn't find the same DLLs; it also said:
"Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action."

ipv6 also couldn't find the same DLLs;
"Reseting Eco Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset."

I tried to start WLAN AutoConfig after rebooting this error came up:

"Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer.
Error 1053: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

As well as the windows check for a solution window.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... I think I'd consider running SFC for Vista here. http://vistasupport.mvps.org/system_file_checker.htm


----------



## tribomb (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks again for your help 

I ran the scan.

It said "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log"

I tired to open the log file but access was denied.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you reboot and then try opening the log file?

The fact that it had problems is not a good sign...


----------



## tribomb (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats no good....

When I was using it today another error message came up;

"Error loading C:\Windows\System32\wlanmm.dll

Error performing inpage operation"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you have serious corruption issues with that Windows installation. I'm not sure what to suggest other than a complete rebuild.


----------



## tribomb (Feb 14, 2009)

That's unfortunate...

Okay, thanks for your help


----------

